# How to fill gaps around an outlet.



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

How can gaps in drywall around the perimeter of a wall outlet be patched? 

Something simple that will stay in place, can be smoothed out and painted.

There are two layers of drywall sandwiched together. The contractor messed this up but I'd rather fix it myself than get them back.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd use setting compound.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

What stick shift said. You may have to apply two coats to build it up. You won't need much. Mix it with water to something a bit thicker than pancake batter. Use a 6-inch joint compound knife to force it into the void being sure to feather it out a bit around the depression. Wouldn't hurt to add some fiberglas tape to ensure it stays in place.


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> What stick shift said. You may have to apply two coats to build it up. You won't need much. Mix it with water to something a bit thicker than pancake batter. Use a 6-inch joint compound knife to force it into the void being sure to feather it out a bit around the depression. Wouldn't hurt to add some fiberglas tape to ensure it stays in place.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ylbCxKBofA


Thanks for the good directions, picture and video. Exactly what I needed.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Easiest solution, with cover plates there are generally three sizes, S, M, L. I don't know if you can get a large with two RJ45 however, but check the home centers.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Using a larger cover plate does not meet code, the gap needs to be filled. I like to use caulk, fill slightly below the surface, then fill with drywall mud.


----------



## Adam_Reith (Jan 25, 2017)

Maybe consider installing an inexpensive "electrical box extender", too. The ones I've seen slide inside the old box, and their protrusion depth is adjustable. This will bring the "plane" of the old box flush with new wall.

More importantly it would provide a new "channel" between the box and wall, into which you could force setting-type drywall compound.
You wouldn't have to apply mesh tape, or feather & sand compound to such a great distance as shown in video clip


----------

